

File-swap: STDs for your computer - jmzachary
http://www.file-swap.com/

======
dhs
Nice concept. I swapped a PDF on Pi-Calculus against a photoshopped Sumo
wrestling match and "The Logic of ARIZ" against a photo of a very wrinkly old
man. Personally, my interest would be sustained for longer if it were a bit
more specialized, like if you could blind-swap technical/scientific papers, or
short-stories. I'm not so much the photo guy, and this site apperars to be
somewhat pic-biased.

~~~
jmzachary
Give it time (4 or 5 days), and it'll be a blind-swap for porn.

------
baha_man
Check out the section titled 'What do users say about file-swap.com?' in the
FAQ:

<http://www.file-swap.com/info/about>

Whoever said Germans don't have a sense of humour?

